# Chicken Smothered in French Onion Soup



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That has got to be good, it looks great.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't even care that much for chicken but that looks really good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here are the directions for French Onion chicken.

Cut up boneless chicken breast and dredge in flour FIRST,
THEN DIP IN EGG SECONDLY and then
fry up chicken in a bit of canola or vegetable oil on both 
sides until lightly brown.
Remove chicken from frying pan to a plate
cover with foil.
then remove corn oil excess oil.

Then fry up onions in frying pan (in about 2 Tab of olive oil) until golden.
then add about 1 Tab flour and mix around( to help thicken chicken broth)

then add 2 cups of chicken broth, 1/3 cup white wine
then add and about 1/3 teaspoon
garlic powder. 
Simmer together for about 7 minutes or so.
taste for salt and pepper.
lastly add about 4 Tablespoons unsalted butter ( adding the 
butter last will furthur thicken soup slightly.

then add the chicken make sure the top of the chicken is exposed.
Now add the cheese on top of the chicken, Swiss or motazarella
or both, cover tightly and simmer ON LOW for a few more minutes
until cheese is melted.
uncover then lastly add the *croutons either homemade or store bought.
then serve.
Just before serving a sprinkle of Italian grading cheese all over
(Parmagino or Romano) and fresh chopped Italoan parsley is a good thing 

*I make homemade croutons with cut up stale Italian bread,
sprinkle with a light dusting of garlic powder and Italian seasoning
and fry in a cast iron fry pan that has just a light smear of olive oil,
keep stirring until lightly browned. ( store in fridge)


White rice is great with this dish.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> I don't even care that much for chicken but that looks really good.


Then try it with boneless pork. :smile:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Then try it with boneless pork. :smile:





I will try it your way.


My boneless pork loins get cooked off medium and slavered in homemade, small batch tomato chutney. Even the wife who is not a tomato fan does this.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> I will try it your way.


good decision. :thumbsup:


----------

